
Ask HN: Engineers, what brings meaning to your life? - eric-hu
I&#x27;m taking some time off to figure out my next direction and am looking for some inspiration.  Instead of jumping into the next high paying or skill-boosting job, I&#x27;d like to evaluate if I&#x27;m optimizing for my happiness.<p>What are major contributors to happiness in your life?
======
imh
My family, my friends, and my community. I coached HS and club swimming and
water polo during college and it was so goddamned rewarding. I'd teach if it
paid well. I don't have any outlet to give back to the community right now :(

But there are also some big things that I wouldn't say give me meaning but are
still enjoyable. That's where interesting work fits in. Satisfying my
curiosity feels really good, hence the stats work I do. Sports and travel are
nice too.

It sucks that there isn't room for much of this in the startup grind.

~~~
eric-hu
> My family, my friends, and my community. I coached HS and club swimming and
> water polo during college and it was so goddamned rewarding. I'd teach if it
> paid well. I don't have any outlet to give back to the community right now
> :(

This is what my gut is telling me. I feel sorely underdeveloped in my love
life, and I'd like to start putting more of my time and energy into that.

Funny that you mention community--I do want to prepare some technical talks on
this break. For me, that would scratch a community participation itch, though
I didn't think about it in those terms before your comment.

Thanks for your reply and perspective!

------
manidoraisamy
Solving analytical problems (big ones that span months, not interview style
algorithms) that challenges my intellectual capability. If that happens to
solve someone else's pain that's a bonus.

------
seivan
Actually, I did the same thing as you. Not sure what makes me happy, but I
know what doesn't, and I don't think I'll end up working with code again.

~~~
eric-hu
Do you now do something professionally that's more fulfilling than coding--
even if it doesn't exactly make you happy?

~~~
seivan
No, I'm thinking of working for McDonalds in front my place. Literally have 2
seconds to and from work then.

Just to be clear, it's not the code part that bothers me. It's everything else
that comes with it.

------
farewell
The same things that card punchers were thinking couple of decades ago and
what they found eventually, nothing! Go after your dreams if you have a
chance.

------
wmichelin
I recently decided to start volunteering, I feel like that would give me some
more purpose, which could potentially increase happiness.

